# 12 MONTHS or LESS to complete your MBA / MBPM degrees



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi All,

My name is Victor and I am currently a Course Advisor fromAsia Pacific International College, known as APIC. I have been helping a lot ofworking professionals or even fresh graduate to consult their career life, andgive advice about which course would be the best suit to their pathway orcareer advancement.

*
Both Master courses are meant to be designed for all domestic studentsand delivered within 12 months on every weekends (Saturdays - Sundays).
*

By having said that, there are:

·No sacrifice of income.

·No hidden additional charge for the course(except the registration fee)

·No sacrifice of time after work to study.

·No complicated paperwork progression to apply.

·No strictions of time to study as the coursesare open every month.

Apart from that, Scholarships and shortening a number ofunits through RPL process are available to all students who express theirinterest in their course and we can work out how much a student can save fromscholarships and how many units a student can be exempted.

To find out more about scholarships as well as the unitexemption, please do not hesitate to contact me at any time during businesshours (9:00am - 5:30pm) via:

*P/S: for any EDUCATION AGENTS, IF you want to become one of ourreferral program, please do not hesitate to contact me the same and we willwork out the incentive plan as well as the commission rate for you.
*

Kind Regards,

Victor Dang

Course Advisor

CRICOS Provider 03048D

A: 55 Regent Street, Chippendale, SW 2008, Australia

Email: Victor.Dang @ apicollege. edu. au + click to reveal

+61 2 931 88 154

T: +61 2 931 88 111

F: +61 2 969 85 201


----------

